# Despite AZ accident US & China Advancing on SDC



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

China gears up to advance autonomous driving
Yang Jian | 2018/3/23

SHANGHAI -- Despite the fatal accident involving Uber's self-driving car in Arizona this week, the United States remains far ahead of China in regulating and commercializing autonomous driving vehicles.

But China, the world's largest market for new vehicles, is striving to catch up. Yet jocker12 and iheartuber claim that they, and they alone know SDC is DOA.

http://www.autonewschina.com/en/article.asp?id=17368


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> China gears up to advance autonomous driving
> Yang Jian | 2018/3/23
> 
> SHANGHAI -- Despite the fatal accident involving Uber's self-driving car in Arizona this week, the United States remains far ahead of China in regulating and commercializing autonomous driving vehicles.
> ...


Communist China killed how many Millions of their own people in the past ?
Like another million will matter to them.

" Bike share" is the big thing for the Communists lately.
Only its out of control !
Like the hiring of Uber drivers here.
Didi who ate uners lunch in Communist china recently bought Bluegogo.
Bluegogo is Communist Chinas 3rd largest bike share company.

Abandoned bikes are strewn Everywhere on china .

Uber will soon have a parking lot with 24,000 Volvos that Looks just like the communist bicycle piles.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> China gears up to advance autonomous driving
> Yang Jian | 2018/3/23
> 
> SHANGHAI -- Despite the fatal accident involving Uber's self-driving car in Arizona this week, the United States remains far ahead of China in regulating and commercializing autonomous driving vehicles.
> ...


Of course! China doesn't care about a few deaths! Duh!

Hey Tomato- maybe if your gig doesn't work out you can go work for some Chinese real estate developers?

Also- I didn't say SDC is DOA- I said it's decades away not weeks away.

Are your bosses putting so much pressure on you that if SDC does launch and then initially fails if the trigger is pulled within weeks you would consider that akin to totally failing forever?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Communist China killed how many Millions of their own people in the past ?
> Like another million will matter to them.
> 
> " Bike share" is the big thing for the Communists lately.
> ...


Easy grandpa, remember ur basil metabolism.
Americans, Germans, Soviets , Brits and Japanese etc, ALL did their share of killing back in the day.

BANZAI, yankee dog!!!!!!!

This term came from the *Japanese cry* "Tennōheika *Banzai*" (天皇陛下万歳, "Long live His Majesty the Emperor"), shortened to *banzai*, specifically referring to a tactic used by *Japanese* soldiers during the Pacific War.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Easy grandpa, remember ur basil metabolism.
> Americans, Germans, Soviets , Brits and Japanese etc, ALL did their share of killing back in the day.
> 
> BANZAI, yankee dog!!!!!!!
> ...


Wow. A 28 year old who knows something about history. There might be hope for you yet Tomato


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Wow. A 28 year old who knows something about history. There might be hope for you yet Tomato


NYU MA history class of 2010, thx u very much.

*The Only thing New is History Not Read.*

U think this is the first new technology to be demonized by the Disenfranchised?

Once upon a time folks like u feared:

Denim 
Washer machines 
Toasters
Sliced bread
Steam
Indoor plumbing 
Electricity 
Trains
Automobiles
Nuclear Power
Computers
Cell phones
Etc
Etc
As I've said before, READ Grasshopper. Nothing new about the SDC debate that civilization hasn't seen be4.

Know your History and you'll know the future


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> NYU MA history class of 2010, thx u very much.
> 
> *The Only thing New is History Not Read.*
> 
> ...


So you are really 32 not 28? Still, you are my millennial friend!



transporter007 said:


> NYU MA history class of 2010, thx u very much.
> 
> *The Only thing New is History Not Read.*
> 
> ...


What's different about robot cars than all those other things you mentioned?

(Actually I shouldn't even say robot cars I should say robot car taxi service.)

The difference is all of those things being invented did not take away personal freedom.

YOUR endgame with a robot car taxi service is to ultimately make people never have the freedom to own a car ever again.

Technology and progress is great, tyranny is not.

That's something history should have taught you.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> So you are really 32 not 28? Still, you are my millennial friend!
> 
> What's different about robot cars than all those other things you mentioned?
> 
> ...


U have nothing to FEAR grasshopper

Judging from ur passengers feedback, you're not much of a driver to begin with.
best u let R2D2 do the driving


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

What exactly are people going to do for jobs? Foxconn is also going 100% automated.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Learn a marketable skill, learn a marketable trade, get educated, get a marketable certificate(s) from google http://fortune.com/2018/01/16/google-coursera-it-jobs/
> Download the "coursera" google app. Like having a university at ur fingertips and they offer tuition assistance. U have zero reason not to investigate.
> 
> Start your own business
> ...


Uber drivers are hustlers.

The Tomato sucks the teet of real estate developers.

If anyone has to worry about getting tossed aside, it's him.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Uber drivers are hustlers.
> 
> The Tomato sucks the teet of real estate developers.
> 
> If anyone has to worry about getting tossed aside, it's him.


False_ : "Uber drivers are hustlers"_
iheartuber : "Hustlers" don't walk with $4 net per hour
u meant: " uber drivers are BAD hustlers" subsquently: true

Class dismissed


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

transporter007 said:


> Learn a marketable skill, learn a marketable trade, get educated, get a marketable certificate(s) from google http://fortune.com/2018/01/16/google-coursera-it-jobs/
> Download the "coursera" google app. Like having a university at ur fingertips and they offer tuition assistance. U have zero reason not to investigate.
> 
> Start your own business
> ...


Marketable for how long? By the time you learn that stuff AI will have already replaced it.

AI is eating everything in it's path at the same time driving and manufacturing jobs are being permanently eliminated.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Imagine the hoopla when the first horseless carriage killed a person. 

Save lives, save jobs, save horses, ban the horseless carriage.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hackenstein said:


> Marketable for how long? By the time you learn that stuff AI will have already replaced it.
> 
> AI is eating everything in it's path at the same time driving and manufacturing jobs are being permanently eliminated.


No college needed: electricians, plumbers, carpenters, IT customer service, HEALTH CARE specifically anything that involves the elderly aka: Geriatrics.
This country is growing old fast.
real estate property management, hearing aid specialist ($50k annual), paralegals

Google: 
Best Jobs That Don't Require a College Degree

and don't dismiss 
*https://www.dol.gov/general/topic/training/adulttraining*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> False_ : "Uber drivers are hustlers"_
> iheartuber : "Hustlers" don't walk with $4 net per hour
> u meant: " uber drivers are BAD hustlers" subsquently: true
> 
> Class dismissed


The Uber drivers who don't know what they're doing make $4/hr

The drivers who do know what they're doing make about 6x that much

Most drivers who know what they're doing are the ones who post on UP


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> The Uber drivers who don't know what they're doing make $4/hr
> 
> The drivers who do know what they're doing make about 6x that much
> 
> Most drivers who know what they're doing are the ones who post on UP


Dara Khosrowshahi Loves you, u gave him reason to reduce drivers fares while he increases Uber's booking fees


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Communist China killed how many Millions of their own people in the past ?
> Like another million will matter to them.
> 
> " Bike share" is the big thing for the Communists lately.
> ...


China is a mess.



iheartuber said:


> Also- I didn't say SDC is DOA- I said it's decades away not weeks away.


It already exists.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It already exists.


Oh for crying out loud how many times do I have to tell you this:

I DON'T CARE WHAT KIND OF PISS-ANT CAPACITY THAT ROBO-CARS EXIST TODAY.

If they are creating a taxi/ride share company and they do NOT threaten Uber in any way, if the ridership is a tiny fraction of Uber's ridership... then as far as I'm concerned it's AS IF THEY DON'T EVEN EXIST AT ALL.

Now do you finally get it?

If the day ever comes when they become a threat to a uber, talk to me then

Seacrest out


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Oh for crying out loud how many times do I have to tell you this:
> 
> I DON'T CARE WHAT KIND OF PISS-ANT CAPACITY THAT ROBO-CARS EXIST TODAY.
> 
> ...


Sadly, with teen daughters, I get the "Seacrest out" reference. I'm not proud.

Here's the problem with your demand:

_By the time they are a threat to Uber, perhaps you, and many others, will be out of time._

Wouldn't you rather see it coming? Adjust? Protect yourself and loved ones?

Here's what I want to say to you:

_It IS coming. They are racing. Sinking hundreds of billions. It's a tidal wave of historic proportions. Waymo, who has been EXTREMELY CAUTIOUS is now live and many more will be sooner than any of us thought. 
_
Uber is meaningless. They will either partner with an SDC company or die, IMHO, and they should die. Either way, it matters not, because they are ALL coming for the TNC market.

GMC has bet its entire future on it, declaring this to its stockholders, buying $500M of Lyft, and acquiring the number 2 SDC company, Cruise. They are not Uber and they are gunning for us. This is just one example of many.

I really don't care if YOU ignore your future, I want it to be out there for people who are realists and are planning their future and caring for people around them.

I Uber to pay for my teenaged daughter's future college education. It matters.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Sadly, with teen daughters, I get the "Seacrest out" reference. I'm not proud.
> 
> Here's the problem with your demand:
> 
> ...


Here's the part you don't get:

I'm not riddled with emotion
And I'm not a moron

I do this every single day

I know what it takes to run a business like this and I know what people's tastes are.

I'm not just pulling this out of my butt

This is a professional opinion.

To put it plainly one last time:

For a multitude of reasons I don't see this happening any sooner than decades from now.

As with that other guy you and I are at an impasse. You just can't see my point of view and the only way to prove it one way or another is to just see exactly how long it takes: will it be a few short years like you say or decades like I say?

I'm up to find out

Ps- even if it is six short years away I don't intend to be doing uber then anyway.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> "_Wouldn't you rather see it coming? Adjust? Protect yourself and loved ones_?"
> 
> Judging from history iheartuber jocker12 & goneubering made decisions years ago not to acquire a skill, trade nor education.
> 
> ...


Believe me, if robo cars really were only a few years from overtaking uber's Current system of human drivers I would say so.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Sadly, with teen daughters, I get the "Seacrest out" reference. I'm not proud.
> 
> Here's the problem with your demand:
> 
> ...


I remember Uber's Kalanick betting everything on the same dead horse and look it it turned out.... 
Self driving cars is the stupidity Lyft and Uber will go bankrupt over, because they have no product like cars manufacturers have...

Get ready tomorrow's big announcement bud.... Talk to you Wednesday morning?


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Of course! China doesn't care about a few deaths! Duh!


indeed : https://mashable.com/2016/11/22/baidu-driverless-car-safety-stunt/#lX6zV0sKEaq6

What a great way to make sure engineers produce bullet proof algorithms!


----------

